# Oil leak on intercooler charge tube - Intercooler Replaced



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Figured I would pass this along.

Over the weekend, I was doing an oil change and replacing a blown fog light bulb on the driver side of the car. As I was under the car, I noticed an oil leak on the underside of the plastic charge tube coming from the intercooler. Since the car was going in for the update for the notchy steering. I mentioned it to the service writer.

It turns out (According to the service writer) that the air intercooler also has an oil passage and that was the cause of the oil leaking on the charge tube. So while it was there, they pulled the bumper cover and replaced the intercooler and the lower part of the charge tube.

This is fairly easy to check since the charge tube is visible through the lower air dam as your under the car.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

... it's an air to air intercooler no oil is supposed to be in it at all. Even the air to water run water not oil. How many miles do you have? Sounds to me like you either have too much oil coming in from the pcv valve or a bad seal on the turbo.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

It's probably a breather or part of the PVC system. If it's upsteam of the cooler, the oil(mist) will pass through the cooler and into the engine. Some blowby is normal. This is especially true in turbo or supercharger applications.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I've owned 19 cars. At least 13 of them have been turbo charged. You will always find trace oil in the intake stream. I've never not seen it. Now, if you pull off a hose and get a stream out of the pipe, there is a problem. And it's many times, PCV related.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I just had my 12 in for a oil leak at the charge pipe/throttle body connection. They (dealer) replaced whole intake manifold commenting some return valve was missing. Ive driven about 100 miles and will update later on results. BTW im @ 59k miles.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I just had my 12 in for a oil leak at the charge pipe/throttle body connection. They (dealer) replaced whole intake manifold commenting some return valve was missing. Ive driven about 100 miles and will update later on results. BTW im @ 59k miles.


There is a vacuum control valve in the manifold......about center top....there is a rubber hose attached.
If the valve fails (sticks open) two things occur.......it will direct too much vacuum to the PCV disc in the valve cover, hastening its failure, and it will cause a degree of positive crankcase pressure, pushing more oil vapors into the intake than it was designed for.
The excess vapors condense in the intercooler.

The valve is checked by removing the hose mentioned above......if it is good, you can see a small shaft through the port.
If it has failed, you will see nothing but a hole into the manifold.

Your dealer evidently reads his service bulletins.....that is a fairly recent one.....like three or four weeks recent.

Rob


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok if it fails where does it go? As return valve missing?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

When it fails it is drawn down and jammed, out of sight from the port.

Rob


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

So no chance of getting "boosted" into tube that leads to the turbo intake.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

As I understand it it just jams down......can't go anywhere.......if it did go somewhere, it would be down a intake port.....bad ju ju.

Rob


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Well Ill never know I guess. Ill just go with it jammed up in intake since no driveability issues.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Just did oil change today and looks like intake manifold was replaced with a new fuel rail with injectors too. Anyone know if getting a replacement intake a fuel rail and injectors come along too.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The manifold comes with everything....injectors, rail, even a new throttle body.....Looks real expensive.

Rob


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah your right on the new TB too. I thought it was just cleaned up do to the oil residue but know that you say that I bet its new too.

Is that how you have to buy it outside of warranty


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It appears to me it is the only way the manifold is packaged at this time......there is no part number for the manifold only.

So, you can buy injectors, you can buy the fuel rail and the throttle body independently.....but if that valve fails and its out of warranty.....thats gonna be a $$$$$$ memorable repair.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

rockauto.com, like these guys, list this part for $314.99

:ACDELCO Part # 55581014 GM Original Equipment
6 speed Standard trans.; Eco Model; Trans. code M32; TIER 2 FED EMIS(NT7), BIN 4 CAL EMIS(NU5)
6 speed Automatic trans.; Trans. code 6T40; TIER 2 FED EMIS(NT7), BIN 4 CAL EMIS(NU5)"

Doesn't say what's included, but others for Part # 55581014 spell out the TB and injectors are also included. Ha, have to call them to learn what you are getting. See others on the internet for over 700 bucks for this same part number.

Ha, with my introduction to fuel injectors couldn't rebuild a four barrel carb anymore for under ten bucks. For a V-8 at 60 bucks each for new injectors, that adds up to around 500 bucks for the same thing.

Was at an auto show in the early 80's and saw a fuel injector cleaner and tester for around 10,000 bucks. Studied it, and told myself, outside of the fancy cabinet, I got all that stuff.

With the injector in my hand, first clean off the exterior with choke and carb cleaner, already pasted with carbon screwing up the spray pattern.

Then using a variable DC power supply slowly increase the voltage to the solenoid, normally less than 2 volts, but back it off so the injector is still opened so it won't burn up. Then spray choke and carb cleaner through it until it comes out clean. Then hook a hose to it, hit with with the fuel regulator pressure, already learned this from the manual and my fuel pressure tester. So I can see that hose filled with choke and carb cleaner the spray pattern.

Kill the voltage, up the air pressure and do a leak down test observing my pressure gauge.

With a say a 6,000 rpm engine, this is 100 Hertz, but since the injector fires every other stroke, 50 Hertz, hit it with one of my many pulse generators from zero to 50 Hertz at a 10% duty cycle and can tell by the sound if it is firing okay.

Haven't found a bad injector yet, but sure found a bunch of dirty ones, ha, don't toss my dirty dishes away either, and a heck of a lot cheaper than new injectors.

First step even before starting is to order a new set of injector O'-rings, always felt this was stupid to use O'rings for this kind of pressure, but this is what they all do. A set of four new O'rings is $10.35 for the Cruze 1.4L. Just about the same price as a carb rebuilt kit. 

I have 24 water faucets in my home that each uses two O'Rings, 48 O'rings, always have a faucet that is dripping water, annoying, but not life threatening like fuel injector O'-rings.

A real PITA is to find a defective O'ring in a MVAC system, this is a lot of work, system has to be flushed, deep vacuum drawn and new PAG oil injected, then a recharge.

I hate O'rings, and so do those astronaut families in that space shuttle. Fired up my pressure washer a couple of days ago, an O'ring blew, good thing that 1,800 PSI pressure didn't hit my skin, would have blown a hole in it. 

Kill the vo


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I was hoping someday an aftermarket intake would come along to somehow reposition/remove that pcv. If a system conversion to run a catch can would come along that would work too.


----------



## Cruzenart (Jan 24, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I was hoping someday an aftermarket intake would come along to somehow reposition/remove that pcv. If a system conversion to run a catch can would come along that would work too.


AutumnCruzeRs. Did you ever get the oil in throttle body resolved? If so, what ended up fixing it?
i have had an oil leak from the throttle body since new. I now have 150,000 and just keep a rag under the TB to soak up the oil, but if there is an easy fix I would like to know about it.
also, what dealer do you go to? I have taken mine to Champion in Fowlerville and they could never fix the leak. They said it was axle seals and replaced them twice. Still leaks from the throttle body &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## iHateJack (Dec 31, 2017)

Robby said:


> There is a vacuum control valve in the manifold......about center top....there is a rubber hose attached.
> If the valve fails (sticks open) two things occur.......it will direct too much vacuum to the PCV disc in the valve cover, hastening its failure, and it will cause a degree of positive crankcase pressure, pushing more oil vapors into the intake than it was designed for.
> The excess vapors condense in the intercooler.
> 
> ...


I am a noob who doesn't know how to work the forum. I also belive I have this issue. Would somebody be so kind as to provide a direct link to the tsb?

David


----------



## Mr95Kenny (Jan 13, 2019)

This video shows how to clean the intercooler, and how to completely remove 

https://youtu.be/j72vzDgjVeI


----------

